# Need a perfect suggestion..



## wasimtichu (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone..

I'm planning to buy a camera in between 10k-14k.. I need good zoom, better focal length, better macro mode, shutter speed and last but not the least, a good battery life.. Please suggest me a better one!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 12, 2012)

Panasonic TZ25


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 28, 2012)

Have a look at Canon SX240.


----------

